# Watch out if you loose your Directv with Tivo



## guildjw (Sep 11, 2007)

Might be posted here, my R10 Directv with Tivo service died and of course DTV sent me their non tivo replacement r15 as they are no longer sending anyone a Tivo reciever as a replacement or for sale. I love my Tivo service and not hate what I have with DTV, I will find another reciever on Ebay or buy a real Tivo unit. 

Yuk, I could not believe it their R15 unit was so basic (and slow) it could not handle setting up a same series recording on more then one channel. So you if you want to say record Mash or Scrubs or any series being aired on more then one channel, forget it. 

They recommened using a manual recording to record it, daaaa, if its aired three times a day not contigous you'd need 3 seperate manual recodings for that one channel alone.

Software design 101...they missed it I guess. Back to TIVO for me.

Beware guys, Directv's own replacment for Tivo is NOT a step up from Tivo...it's a big big step backwards....

John


----------



## Jason C (Aug 21, 2007)

lost directv service capability from move. stuck with hd tivo dvr hr250-10. as is about 1000 others i saw online. went to comcast. used their dino dog dvr for a month. then spent a small fortune on the tivo series 3 dvr for cable. with multi stream cable cards. works great. have to pay for tivo and comcast individually. had to have comcast out here five times to get the right tech to hound the people at the office to finally authorize the card. yikes.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Most of the regulars here never deal w/Directv - we just fix our own DTivo boxes. Nothing that a new hard drive won't fix 99% of the time.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Guildjw, if you have just recently gotten the R-15 you may want to see if you can send it back and cancel your 1- or 2-year contract w/ DTV. I am sure they gave you one when they sent you the R-15. You can get a TiVo from ebay, weaknees or many other online venders. As Dkerr said, most problems can be repaired by the owner. It is important that everybody who gets a R-15 and that does not like it, sends it back. This is the only way for DTV to know they will not entice as many new customers with this unit. This may grease the rails when it comes time to decide if they want to start offering a TiVo power unit again. 

mark


----------



## dtvtivouser_9292 (May 15, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> Most of the regulars here never deal w/Directv - we just fix our own DTivo boxes. Nothing that a new hard drive won't fix 99% of the time.


Well, keep the power supply in mind as well.

I've never had a disk issue on my DirecTivos (x2), but I have had power supply issues. Weaknees sells replacements!


----------



## Klez (Mar 26, 2006)

I heard on the radio Saturday that Direct TV is going back to Tivo based units. Today I got a flyer in the mail from Direct TV with Tivo logos on it. Has anyone else heard this?

Sorry, I haven't been around for a while, so this may be old news.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not actually "going back to" Tivos. But they will be updating the Tivo software to provide some nice new features early next year.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

New features are a far cry from a new box.....


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

And 'new features' that don't hold a candle to features we've already enabled thanks to the zipper


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hell, first people complain about Directv and Tivo ending their partnership, then complain when Directv no longer send out Directv/Tivo units, and now they complain about the New Software release compairing it to the "Zipper".

Directv should just let the Directv/Tivo's die, offer no support at all for them, and forget all about the Software Release.... then people would have something to moan about.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

wolflord11 said:


> Hell, first people complain about Directv and Tivo ending their partnership, then complain when Directv no longer send out Directv/Tivo units, and now they complain about the New Software release compairing it to the "Zipper".
> 
> Directv should just let the Directv/Tivo's die, offer no support at all for them, and forget all about the Software Release.... then people would have something to moan about.


wow, now that was a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think most people that care about TiVo have moved on at this point.

I have about 6 DirecTiVo boxes. I'm just trying to decide if I should sell them with stock 40/80gb drives or upgraded to 120/160/250 drives on eBay...


----------



## rogrrr (Jan 17, 2004)

What do you mean "moved on", Arcady? My R10 died and I want it back, dagnabit! I don't wanna move on!  And I've just discovered that Tivo wants a _commitment_
now. Sheeesh! What, do they want a ring, too? Do I have to get on one knee?

So...where can I get one of these "blessed" hard drives? Speak slowly, now, I'm not a geek. Seriously.


----------

